# Republicans=Democrats



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The media is aflutter today about George Bush's "Hit List." This would be the president's proposal in his new budget for fiscal year 2006 to cut or eliminate 154 programs. You would expect the Democrats to be screaming bloody murder. However, the latest lawmakers to be squealing at the trough include Republicans. That's too bad.

Scaling back Medicaid? The Republican governors are jumping up and down. Ending vocational subsidies in Pennsylvania? A GOP member of the house will have none of it. Killing a $2 million program to teach people about the underground railroad? A Republican member of the Senate opposes it.

*The Republican Party *used to be the party of low taxes and limited government. No more. It *is now the party of big government*, and the record of the last several years bears this out. We are rapidly reaching a point that when it comes to domestic policy, there isn't much difference between either party. http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory?id=522136


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree with your point Bob. That is the hell of it when it comes to politics. Every politician, from either side of the aisle, seems to have their "pet" programs that they don't want to get cut. It is the nature of the beast with the way our political system is set up, although you would think some common sense would prevail. A program aimed at educating folks on the Underground Railroad? While certainly important to some people, I'm sure, it probably isn't going to harm anyone if it is cut either.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> The media is aflutter today about George Bush's "Hit List." This would be the president's proposal in his new budget for fiscal year 2006 to cut or eliminate 154 programs. You would expect the Democrats to be screaming bloody murder. However, the latest lawmakers to be squealing at the trough include Republicans. That's too bad.
> 
> Scaling back Medicaid? The Republican governors are jumping up and down. Ending vocational subsidies in Pennsylvania? A GOP member of the house will have none of it. Killing a $2 million program to teach people about the underground railroad? A Republican member of the Senate opposes it.
> 
> *The Republican Party *used to be the party of low taxes and limited government. No more. It *is now the party of big government*, and the record of the last several years bears this out. We are rapidly reaching a point that when it comes to domestic policy, there isn't much difference between either party. http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory?id=522136


Thank you Bob! I thought I was the only one to notice this, the conservatives are turning into the willy nilly spenders and the liberals into the fiscal conservatives. The same goes for the restrictions, the conservatives are now trying to tell you what you can and cannot do more than ever before, and the liberals are pushing for more rights. This switch has happened many times before in our history, it doesn't surprise me to see it happen again. This sure will make things confusing though won't it?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

We now have a choice of big Gov or bigger Gov.

Rep Dem


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Just goes to show how we cann't afford to just vote for one party and to learn to research *BEFORE* you vote. That is why I call myself a repupli*crate* :2cents:


----------

